# IFA redfish tour texas



## FLATLANDER21 (Jan 1, 2009)

Anyone need a partner for the Ifa redfish tour texas division.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

You mean the Corpus Christi Open don't ya .

There are a few teams that are splitting this year, due to economics so it shoudlnt be that hard to find a partner.. Check on the IFA's message board as well


----------



## FLATLANDER21 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## FLATLANDER21 (Jan 1, 2009)

378 views and 8 replies.


----------

